# Maumee 4/6/08 Pictures



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Here are some pictures I took today.

Orleans park


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow - there's a lot of chemtrails/contrails in that second pic!


----------



## Fishin Musician (Jan 2, 2007)

I have never fished that and by the looks of it never will! I didnt realize that it was elbow to elbow. I do that in NY for Brown Trout and really dont care for it! 
I'll wait till the open water gets going.

Good Luck! Nice catch! 

Bushpusher


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Experienced it once and never again, it gets so packed it's hard to find a spot to even fish, the tangles, the snags, the lost tackle it's not worth it for 4 fish IMO. even if I didn't have a boat i'd rather try shore fishing at night somewhere on Erie.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

K gonefishin said:


> Experienced it once and never again, it gets so packed it's hard to find a spot to even fish, the tangles, the snags, the lost tackle it's not worth it for 4 fish IMO. even if I didn't have a boat i'd rather try shore fishing at night somewhere on Erie.


I couldn't agree with you more. I did it for about 2 years and couldn't handle it anymore. If I do make it out there, I wait for the white bass run when hardly anyone is out there and usually you still can pick up a few walleye also.


----------



## Fishin Musician (Jan 2, 2007)

gettin any smelt k-gone?


----------



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice pics Rutty.

That first picture really makes you feel like you're right there getting ready to make a cast.

I've fished in crowds like that before on the Maumee. It's actually not too bad as long as you're among guys that know how to riverfish, cast when they're supposed to and try to get along.

I've been averaging two Maumee trips a season for the past six years and nearly all of the people I've met while fishing have been great to be around.

I really can't say that the same is true for the guys steelhead fishing the tribs on the eastern side of Erie. Lots of short tempers and people being rude just to intimidate you out of your spot. 

I've been waiting for the river to drop enough to fish the Bluegrass & Buttonwood areas. Does it look like that'll happen before the run's over?


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for sharing. I'm curious as to the year class of those walleye. A couple of them look younger than the 2003 megaclass (a good sign ). Hard to really tell from the photo though.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

TMK it is getting close to being able to get to Bluegrass, a couple more days without rain and we should be out there. right now there is rain in the forecast but they have been wrong before.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Was in Ft Wayne over the weekend and the river dropped some will we were there but it was still high and muddy.


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

See you on the island Swantucky, I'm on vacation again starting wednesday


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey Randy THANX for the spot Sunday.Had a great time and have fillets in the frige.


----------



## Docjr (Dec 7, 2006)

Took these just after sunrise Sunday morning - looking up river at Orleans Park/White St.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

FFBG
Is this your first limit?


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

NSOF i still havent got my first limit of the year but got close today. Caught one with the hook outside in, so I let him go.

the picture with the 4 fish in my truck were from me and a buddy. The top one was mine and the bottum 3 were his. 


3 jacks I got today!!!


----------



## peterson.478 (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice lookin walleyes you got there


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

My Dad got three yesterday at white street. 
He said it was REALLY crowded... He's back today...


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

I was at Orleans yesterday and got skunked. it seemed really slow and only saw a few fish being caught. it was crowded but not like the weekend. Il am going to try up river today ill post if i have any luck. FishingFoolBG


----------



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

Fished the last 2 days at white st got a limit on monday 3 yesterday until the fishin pressure got next to me. It was so crowed u could not get a good drift. High rod guys kept the tangles going all morning it was like combat fishing. Thought in a crowd u was suppose to hold your rod down so everyone can fish. Learned that fishin wit guys who know what they doin is important to success and your fun at the maumee. 


Got some pictures will post!!


Saw the forcast for the front coming and decided to come back next week after the front goin to get cold so should extend the run good luck.


----------



## mountainmang (Jun 24, 2006)

just got back from combat fishin' with my son, LoL. not sure i will do it again.

anyway, the action is moving upstream and buttonwood is producing good feesh:B


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Wow, I haven't fished the Maumee in thirty years and don't miss it one bit. It appears nothing has changed...!


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I have never been there and from the pictures,dont think I ever will. LOL


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

i agree i would like to try maumee sometime but not if it is like that. i dont mind close fishing but not that close


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Dad:Limit-Morning 
Me: Three eve....


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Hit buttonwood today for 2 hours and landed 2 jacks. The fish have made there way up stream, saw more than a dozen limits while i was there. Only about 40-50 people were there, but the crowds will soon start to show up. Only managed a couple tangles and overall a nice day on the river.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Its not as bad as it looks. If you get 5-10 guys in a line that do not have rectal-cranium inversion things go really smooth and it is alot of fun. Get one guy with his head up his arse and he can screw up 10 guys upstream and 10 guys downstream. It really is not rocket science. The way I have been known to tell guys is "when I was young we was so poor I could not afford to even pay attention, you must still be that poor."


----------



## mountainmang (Jun 24, 2006)

fishin' close was better than i thought it would be but one fella just stood out for messing things up...he was 5 feet or so behind the line and was using way too little weight.

and let me say i now hate braided line with a passion...i've never seen such snags created by that stuff in my life


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

I live 14 minutes from orleans and that's why I haven't fished yet this year. Even with good water conditions I avoid the first week of april like the plague. I drive by everyday on my way to work and after seeing those pics, I'm glad I don't have the fever anymore.


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Hit Bluegrass today for 2 hours this morning and got 2 jacks. First cast landed one and didnt land the second till about 20 minutes before i left, but boy was it a nice day. Just glad i made it out before the madness this weekend and the bad weather we are expecting. good luck to the guys fishing this weeked in the cold crowded river.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

JimmyZ said:


> I I'm glad I don't have the fever anymore.


It is a fever without a doubt, you either love it or hate it. I see my patience getting thinner and thinner every year. What frustrates me is you see the same guys year after year do the same stupid stuff. When you see "that guy" coming you just cringe because the whole expirence is going to a serious downturn. Guys that should know better do the same stupid chit time after time, year after year. I have far more tolerance for a guy you can see is just starting out and needs a little help.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

I will second that,,I only got 2 yesterday,,,I left you are right the same jerks every year ,,,to many under water hookers,,and you all know them,,,,hopefully they all get caught


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

On my way back from fishing I filled my trash bag with beer cans ,,on park land someone likes Bud Lite the least they could do was to take there cans with them..probably don't want to get caught with the empties


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

swantucky said:


> Guys that should know better do the same stupid chit time after time, year after year. I have far more tolerance for a guy you can see is just starting out and needs a little help.


That's exactly right. It's exciting to help a newbie out if you can. I've given away floaters and even have gone as far as setting up a new guys rig just like my own. Tell them what they need and where they can get it. But it truly is the same guys year after year and you do cringe when you see them, it's like Dam, we must need higher gas [email protected] 

And as with rogers post, that also is very true. A huge lack of repsect for the area. I bet this will be the best bluegrass ever looks after a run, cause it's only been open for fishing a few days. Usually there is so much garbage and mono-filament on the ground, a guy would never need to buy new line forever.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I hit Bluegrass Thursday and Friday and only picked up a handful of junk. Normally just walking to and from where I am fishing I can fill a plastic grocery bag, so yes so far it has stayed alot cleaner!!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

roger23 said:


> On my way back from fishing I filled my trash bag with beer cans ,,on park land someone likes Bud Lite the least they could do was to take there cans with them..probably don't want to get caught with the empties


A couple years ago I picked up a Budwiser tall boy can and stuffed it into the top of my waders. When I crossed back from the island a ranger was talking to Clarence when I came up. The ranger said "no beer in the park, I'm gonna have to write you a ticket"........I about crapped, I started to protest and he started laughing and said he saw me pick it up. Since then I am careful to make sure I have plenty of other junk to go with any beer cans I have picked up.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Im petitioning that everyone is required to buy walleye tags from Mar.1 to May 1.Tag should be $2 a fish.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

ostbucks98 said:


> Im petitioning that everyone is required to buy walleye tags from Mar.1 to May 1.Tag should be $2 a fish.


I'm not sure I follow you??


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

swantucky said:


> I'm not sure I follow you??


LOL Randy, I think he means you would have to pay alot to fish the river with all the walleye you catch


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

swantucky said:


> A couple years ago I picked up a Budwiser tall boy can and stuffed it into the top of my waders. When I crossed back from the island a ranger was talking to Clarence when I came up. The ranger said "no beer in the park, I'm gonna have to write you a ticket"........I about crapped, I started to protest and he started laughing and said he saw me pick it up. Since then I am careful to make sure I have plenty of other junk to go with any beer cans I have picked up.


me drink that piss beer? never!


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

struck out this morning along towpath, might go back down for the late bite


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

never been there, how many times do the lines get crossed when someone gets hooked up???


----------



## sickle (Apr 15, 2004)

It does happen occasionally. People who know what they are doing will stop fishing when someone upstream from them is playing a fish. There are always a few idiots who are oblivious to those around them that cause a major cluster*#@% for everyone!


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

madcrappiekids said:


> never been there, how many times do the lines get crossed when someone gets hooked up???


too many to count on a "regular" day. Out of say 10 fish i land in an hour 3 get tangled with other people, a few knocked off and the ones that get to my net have to be winched in. There really is no "playing" the fish when its shoulder to shoulder, you got to hydroplane it on top and muscle it.


----------

